# 1970-1973 Datsun 1200 B110 coupe parts



## tlthehun (Dec 24, 2010)

I have one or two wing windows and a single Weber 40DCOE sidedraft kit to fit 1973 Datsun 1200 coupe and same A12 engine.

Please email not PM for more info. I'll post pics soon.

[email protected]


----------

